# Sulcospira Testudinaria Snails aka Black Panther Snails



## Harry Muscle (23 Mar 2018)

Has anyone ever kept black panther snails?  Scientific name is Sulcospira testudinaria.  I have the ability to get some but it's almost impossible to find information on these interesting looking snails.

Info I'm trying to find includes how quickly they breed.  Do they eat plants?  Do they burrow like regular MTS?  How big do they grow?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Edvet (23 Mar 2018)

http://www.zuendorfer-aquaristik.de/Sulcospira-testudinaria-ERSTIMPORT-NEU


----------



## Harry Muscle (28 Mar 2018)

Edvet said:


> http://www.zuendorfer-aquaristik.de/Sulcospira-testudinaria-ERSTIMPORT-NEU


Thanks for the link.  They use the same scientific name for the snail, but the picture shows a completely different snail.  The Sulcospira testudinaria I'm trying to find info on looks like this:




 

That picture is from https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulcospira_testudinaria.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

